# Tips for cleaning a cougar skull?



## BowhunterBuck (Apr 2, 2010)

I took a cougar back in December and cleaned the skull as best I could by boiling and picking the meat off. This got the outside fairly clean but left the brain and most of the sinus membranes and cartilage intact. Any tips on how to clean out the innards? I haven't had it measured yet and I think it will make Boone and Crockett so I'd like to shrink it as little as possible before I have it officially measured. Thanks!


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

boiling was the first mistake...... at this point now I would just macrerate it.... get a 5 gallon bucket and through the skull in it with water. put that in the sun or use a heater to keep the water warm. the bacteria will get rid of the rest of the meat.. I use beetles to do my skulls - i think thats the best way to ensure you done get any shrinkage of the skull..


----------



## BowhunterBuck (Apr 2, 2010)

Would it be worth it now to wait and get some beetles to finish it off? Or would the shrinkage be caused by the heat of boiling, not from soaking in the water? Could I put it on an ant hill and let the ants clean it up? 
For future use, where do you get the beetles?


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

best bet is to find someone that uses beetles to clean skulls. you may have to ship it out to get done depending on where you live. the shrinking can come from the boiling and water i believe. when dealing with something to get scored - best bet is beetle clean, get it scored and then finish the degreasing and whitening process. 

it all depends on how much meat and tissue is still there, try and post some pics of it - if the 60 days is up - get it scored, then finish cleaning it later...


----------



## BowhunterBuck (Apr 2, 2010)

The outside of the skull is pretty clean, there's a few tiny little bits of meat here and there but nothing that would interfere with the measurements. The 60 day drying period is nearly up, so I'll just get it measured and then finish it up either myself or take it to a taxidermist. I'd like to get it sealed so it doesn't continue to shrink even after measuring, but I think I'd be able to do that myself.


----------

